

Project Solum (Openstack + docker) - zengr
http://solum.io/#

======
herge
Every time I see anything about OpenStack, it starts by listing all the
companies that are backing it, and nary an example of how to start using it
and what it does.

Compare that to, say, AWS, which when I first heard of it, I saw example of
their cli commands starting and stopping VMs.

Maybe all this is meant to be marketing material for some other beast than me,
the lowly developer.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I run [http://sysadmincasts.com](http://sysadmincasts.com) and I am about to
do an "Into to AWS" and an "Into to OpenStack" series. These will address the
very issue you describe, because I 100% agree with you, there is next to zero
screencasts about what you can actually do with OpenStack (there are many,
"here's how to install OpenStack" posts, but, what about once you have it
installed?!), I also feel the same about AWS, in that, there seems to be a
need for specific howtos which are easily consumable.

Email me (see my profile), and I'll send you a note when I have a couple
episodes about OpenStack/AWS.

ps. if anyone has some specific topics they would like me to cover, please let
me know!

~~~
Already__Taken
I want to look at giving every student at our school a VPS and I think
something like openstack is the way to do it, I'll be hotly anticipating said
casts.

I have no idea what I need yet.

~~~
apaprocki
At Bloomberg, we've open-sourced our Chef recipes used to build our OpenStack
environment. I'm guessing concrete examples like this are what you're looking
for.

[https://github.com/bloomberg/chef-bcpc](https://github.com/bloomberg/chef-
bcpc)

